# Can't open links in emails on i-phone 3GS



## Johnboy21 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi please help if you know how to fix this problem.

I have an I-phone 3GS and can't open any links in any of the emails that I receive. viewing the emails is no problem and I can browse the internet ok using my 'safe eyes' browser but can't seem to open these links which are typically in 25% of all emails i receive.

Hope to hear back soon


----------



## Justinian.ho (Feb 19, 2012)

You may try to use other computer for check the problem email and remove it. Then use your iPhone to receive again.
If your problem still occur, you may need remove your email setting and reconfig again. But you may lost old email when you use POP.


----------

